# Personalizing a Blood Line



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

As an attempt to be more proactive on this forum, I post this hoping for tips. I know everyone is sort of secretive about shrimp breeding but i want to make my own unique or personalized line of shrimp. The easiest way that I can think about doing this is with neocardinia. My plan is to breed several shrimps in a smorgasbord tank and hope for cool colour morphs as a result. I know people talk about browning and reverting to wild type but it seems very hard to go back to browning when you start with high quality shrimps. Join me in being proactive and post any tips you got to help those also in search of breeding some unique neos!


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

If you manage to breed a new morph you can call it Neocardinia var. Kimchi


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

coldmantis said:


> If you manage to breed a new morph you can call it Neocardinia var. Kimchi


Sounds yummy xD


----------



## fishyfishy (Apr 21, 2011)

Any luck producing anything strange yet? The only advice I can offer at the moment would be keep at it and keep culling the ones that seem to be reverting. I'm sure that at some point you will get a color morph that you like.


----------

